# 95 240sx hard start question.



## JIMBNY1 (May 30, 2005)

Any ideas on why the first start of the day is a hard one but the car runs and starts fine the rest of the day.

It's like the vehicle has no power.

I am thinking check for Battery Voltage drain.

Thanks for any imput.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

JIMBNY1 said:


> Any ideas on why the first start of the day is a hard one but the car runs and starts fine the rest of the day.
> 
> It's like the vehicle has no power.
> 
> ...


If you mean hard start like abnormal cranking, check your battery voltage as it stands first then we can go from there. If you suspect a parasitic draw I like to use a test light between B- terminal + B- post that way you can move around the car and pull fuses etc so see what makes the draw go away, yeah make sure the door is close when your doing this an the interior light is in the off position.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

may be your starter going out on you?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

And if you mean that it turns over fine but takes several extra turns.... I'm going to say fuel filter.. Or if its designed like a Q45 it could be the pressure regulator on the pump.... It takes longer to get the fuel there the first time... Try cycling the key a couple times before starting.. If it starts fine after that its Definetly the fuel system.


----------



## JIMBNY1 (May 30, 2005)

Starter was replaced. Symptom began immediately afterwards.

Very slow crank then starts. Problem only occurs on the first start of the day.
Appears to be prior to engaging starter.

When you say fuel system, what specifically do you mean?

I am also going to have the place that put the starter in and recharged the battery recheck their work.

Thanks for the replies...much appreciated.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

JIMBNY1 said:


> Starter was replaced. Symptom began immediately afterwards.
> 
> Very slow crank then starts. Problem only occurs on the first start of the day.
> Appears to be prior to engaging starter.
> ...


what he means by the fuel system is that.... Do this.

1. turn the key over to have the engine primed with fuel.
2.turn off the key
3.turn on the key
4try to crank the car. If it cranks up in the first time, it's more than likely your fuel system.


----------



## JIMBNY1 (May 30, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> what he means by the fuel system is that.... Do this.
> 
> 1. turn the key over to have the engine primed with fuel.
> 2.turn off the key
> ...


zellx, I understand that piece. If that does test true (your steps 1-4) what in the fuel system am I looking to have repaired? That was my question.

Thanks.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Id start with the fuel filter as it is the cheapest. If the problem were to persist..... Get a shop to run a fuel pressure test on it... Some (Maybe All) Nissan products have a Fuel pressure regulator built into the pump. (As well as the one on the engine). I KNOW a 90 Q45 has this feature and also has a higher fuel pressure on startup than when its running. Have them check both initial and running pressures. Its been awhile since Ive been into a Nissan fuel system, so my specifics are kinda fuzzy. And I dont know what the Pressures should be. But extended cranking before the first start "COULD" be fuel system related. Hope this helps.

BUT.... As you seem to be dealing with a slow cranking.... I dont think this relates to this issue... Might be useful info in the future though..


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

JIMBNY1 said:


> zellx, I understand that piece. If that does test true (your steps 1-4) what in the fuel system am I looking to have repaired? That was my question.
> 
> Thanks.



possibly the fuel pressure regulator. Sounds as though it's having some trouble getting fuel to the engine, so check the fuel filter, pump, and pressure regulator.


----------



## JIMBNY1 (May 30, 2005)

Thanks. Will have the fuel system checked out and let you folks know how things turned out.

Thanks again.


----------



## Zenki95 (Oct 17, 2005)

JIMBNY1 said:


> Starter was replaced. Symptom began immediately afterwards.
> 
> Very slow crank then starts. Problem only occurs on the first start of the day.
> Appears to be prior to engaging starter.
> ...


My need to shim or torque the starter to specs. If it is to tight on the flywheel it can bind causing a hard start. More so on a cold start after all the oil has settled in the oil pan.


----------

